# T/C Scout



## Bob Nicholls (Dec 18, 2009)

Looking for imformation concerning T/C Scout muzzle loader. Question can one obtain a cap nipple to up grade a Scout to handle a 209 cap. And is the Scout action strong enought to handle the handle the newer saboted bullets with the hotter burning powder that is pre-packaged. Any imformation would be appreciated


----------



## teddy r (Jul 6, 2010)

The T/C Scout's breech plug and nipple are one piece. They are also hard to find (extras). I have 3 scout pistols and 1 rifle and 2 carbines. They are the best, inline muzzle loader, bar none. If you use only BLACK POWDER the # 11 cap will ignite the powder. Keep the fire channel clean and you should have no problem, TEDDY R


----------

